# Hello from San Diego



## Robin Thompson (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi all, I'm Robin and I'm... a pretty classic Jack-of-all-trades/master-of-none I'm afraid. Professionally I've been involved with video production, video editing, graphic design, UI design, production art, photo editing, non-equity theatre (acting and some directing) and fine art portraiture, among other things. And now my time at home during the pandemic has awakened a passion for composing. Help me 😆

Is this a career? I don't know. Frankly I'm getting to be an old dog, and I'm well aware of the immense dedication and just sheer time it takes to make it as a media composer. But I do love it and I have a sneaky feeling I may be pretty good at it, or will be with a couple more years development. So I'm here to learn and feel out if my skills are strong enough to be worth making a real go at this.

And if not? Well thankfully I live in an age where I already have everything I need, right at home, to scratch this creative itch any time I want, paid or not. It's really amazing when you think about it.

Meanwhile, I've got my Stargirl entry in. I have a small selection on my SoundCloud that should give you an idea of what I'm good at, and what I'm not good at, lol. Thanks for reading this far, I look forward to diving into the community and learning all I can. 😃


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi Robin! Nice to meet you and good luck with the contest


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 13, 2021)

Robin Thompson said:


> . . . Frankly I'm getting to be an old dog


"Woof!"
Welcome to the forum--the members make it worth it to hang around (I have learned a LOT for an old noob). It definitely appears that your heart is in the right place, Robin, and your background in the Fine Arts will give you a good perspective.
Have fun on your road to learning.


----------



## BassClef (Aug 13, 2021)

Hello Robin and welcome to the forum.


----------

